# St. Louis Wing Chunner



## Spartan (Sep 29, 2007)

Does anyone know of a St. Louis based wing chun practitioner named Terence W. Niehoff?

Spartan


----------



## Seeker (Sep 30, 2007)

He's very active here...

http://forum.kungfumagazine.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=9

I don't know much about him only that he sucks the ever living life out of any discussion on Wing Chun Kuen.


----------



## Spartan (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you know if he teaches wing chun, or where he does any training at that?


----------



## Seeker (Oct 3, 2007)

I have no idea, I could only take about 5 of his posts before he went on my ignore users list.

I seem to remember something about him training with Robert Chu at some point. But that is all I know.


----------



## Changhfy (Oct 4, 2007)

Terrence,

Is an active student of Laoshi Robert Chu,
From what I gather he trains in MMA as well.
But it would be better to email him directly, you should be able to reach him at KFO.


take care,


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 19, 2008)

I heard of him. But don't know where he is. He learn Wing Chun from Sifu Robert Lee MacField and Mau Chang. The Lineage is Yuen Kay San. Very effective.

I know of Yip Man school in St.charles though...I also know where some people who are related to Mau Chang Yuen Kay San Wing Chun practice at in University City. I go that often to increase my skill in Wing Chun and learn more Theory and Application....




Spartan said:


> Does anyone know of a St. Louis based wing chun practitioner named Terence W. Niehoff?
> 
> Spartan


----------

